# Tire Chains



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

We have been running quads for our longer sidewalks, neighborhoods where we have several res accounts. Here is my question, has anybody run tire chains? If so do they do much damage to the surface you are riding on?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I use chains and they don't do much to the surface except when you spin they will mark it up a little. I was toled if you have an automatic you should only put chains on the back becouse it's hard on the transmition when you have chains all the way around.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

they shouldnt if you just be careful with them.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I never needed to use chains.

I honestly don't think you would need them..

They can do damage.. but only if you ride hard.

They won't do anything to concrete.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya since your plowing sidewalks you shouldn't need chains as long as there is not alot hills wear you plow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Chains make a difference in traction.

If you spin alot in 1 spot trying to move a pile then they will leave marks.
I have Chains all around on my Honda 450 Foreman and due both a combo of Sidewalks and Driveway's and have left marks in the driveway's from trying to push piles back. But on the sidewalks I due I haven't left marks that I know of. 

as long as your moving the chains leave no trace of them being in use.

If your slowing down or stopped and gun it and spin the tires faster than your moving the chains will dig down to the pavment and start to leave scratches. If you stop back up and get another running start at the snow then your fine.

It can be a little tricky to know when to stop and back up for another run instead of just gunning the gas to push through.

I have plowed 2 years with Tire Chains on my Stock tires with only 20% tread and they will outdue my 589 tires with 80% tread.

I'm not to concerned about leaving marks on the pavement but I don't plow places where I have to worry about the Homeowner throwing a fit cause is driveway has a scratch in it here or there either.


----------

